
Ask HN: Need help with closing company in Delaware - Charwoll
I am from India. I opened a company in Delaware using Stripe Atlas. I closed my Stripe Atlas account very soon. Didn&#x27;t use it. Made no money.<p>Should I really pay a lawyer to pay file taxes and close the company or I can just abandon it. What will be the legal problems if abandon it?<p>I spoke to a lawyer, he said to abandon it. Will there be any legal problems?
======
rajnathani
Please use the "Ask HN: " prefix.

~~~
Charwoll
thank you

